# My soon to be sps lps and zoanthoid dominated tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So far the tank is over run by purple mushrooms but I will be slowly getting rid of them

It the moment all there is for hard corals is a colony of hydnophora, some monti and frogspawn but once I get a skimmer I'll be adding more

Anyone wanna buy some purple mushrooms?

Also I have a 18x18x6 refuge running on the system with 7 mangroves and a bamboo shark


----------

